# UPDATE- Ad removed from Clist by poster. Female Adult Golden in Need of Adoption



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

Praying for Maggie find her forever home soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aleks*

Aleks


I emld. the person and told them to contact the Golden Rescues in Ohio, and perhaps they will take Maggie.
http://www.grca-nrc.org/localrescues.html


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'll send the Ad to the Ohio GR Rescues.

The poster of the ad says his wife is taking her to a shelter.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I emailed the poster too, no response!


----------



## xooxlinds (Aug 23, 2014)

What a gorgeous pup!!! I really hope someone can give this beaut a forever home.. Wish I could scoop her up! What a perfect play mate for my Eli he's so lonely


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I got a reply from Golden Treasures GR Rescue, they have contacted the poster several times through the Clist ad and have not gotten a reply.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I got a reply from a couple of other Ohio GR Rescues I sent the ad to. They have been trying to get in touch with the poster but have not gotten a reply.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Poster*

Poster never replied to me either. Hope he told his wife to contact the rescues or that he contacted the rescues!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

It's a strong possibility someone who saw the ad agreed to take the dog, hence the lack of a reply. That's not how I would choose to rehome a dog.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Ad has been removed from Craigslist by the poster. 
I hope this means this girl found a wonderful family. 

I updated the thread title.


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

I really hope they found a good home for her too. Wish we knew for sure, of course.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Thank you to everyone who contacted them and to Carolina Mom for editing the thread's subject. 

I hope that pretty girl found a good home or that the person's wife decided to keep her in the end.


----------

